# No PC audio through subwoofer



## nyc900 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm having trouble with getting PC audio to play through my subwoofer. I have my 5.1 receiver connected through HDMI and audio out to my 2.1 speaker system. The receiver sends audio through to the subwoofer when I connect it to TV via HDMI.

In Windows Control Panel on Manage Audio Devices, when I choose Configure then Test, I get sound out of the L/R but nothing out of the subwoofer even when it says it should be playing...

Setup:
Sony Vaio VPCEH290X laptop
Windows 7 Home Premium SP1
AV Receiver: Yamaha RX-V371 5.1
2.1 speaker system connected to receiver
Connected to laptop via HDMI on Intel Display Audio, latest drivers
Windows audio configuration: 5.1 Surround with only applicable speakers selected

Any ideas would be immensely appreciated as this is pretty frustrating.

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That would be a function of the Receiver configuration. You would need to enable the sub or use a mode that engages the sub.


----------



## nyc900 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you very much for getting back to me. The receiver is configured for 2.1 and the display indicates two speakers and a sub. I also have my cable/TV connected and the sub works when watching HD broadcasts.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

go to control panel select sound and change the output from speakers to hdmi audio output.


----------



## nyc900 (Jul 22, 2012)

Steve,

It's already on HDMI. I get sound through my left and right speakers (through HDMI to the receiver), just not the sub.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can try changing the speaker setup to 5.1 in the audio configuration. That may work, although I'm not sure Windows will generate a sub output from a stereo signal. In any case, it doesn't hurt to try.

Aside from that, it won't work. When using a digital connection, a signal is sent to each speaker from the source (which matches the source). So a stereo signal is sent out as a stereo signal, or a 5.1 signal is sent out as a 5.1 signal. Obviously a stereo signal is only the left and right (front). Some Receivers will process the input signal to match your speaker configuration. For instance, a stereo input to a 2.1 or 5.1 output.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

go to sound again click on the device output again click on properties then enhancements tab then click on the drop down box where it says settings choose concert hall or auditorium, also try playing dvd's from your laptop either with power dvd or windows media player, the only thing else is that you might have to use the digital output on the back or the laptop instead of the hdmi.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

steve32mids said:


> go to sound again click on the device output again click on properties then enhancements tab then click on the drop down box where it says settings choose concert hall or auditorium, also try playing dvd's from your laptop either with power dvd or windows media player, the only thing else is that you might have to use the digital output on the back or the laptop instead of the hdmi.


All digital outputs will function the same. Windows will output a digital signal for each channel based on the source material. If the source is stereo, Windows will output a signal to the left front and right front. If the source is 5.1, Windows will output a signal to the left front, left rear, right front, right rear, center, and sub. 

It's the function of the device receiving/processing the signal from the PC to send it to the appropriate speakers.

The only thing I'm not sure about and haven't tested, is whether the speaker configuration will alter the digital output. But as Windows 7 does not have 2.1 speaker configuration, your only choice will be 5.1 or 7.1.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

well if you want 5.1 you can buy one of these usb units then connect to the receiver 

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro USB Sound Card powered by THX TruStudio Pro | Creative Labs Online Store


----------

